# Pedigree Evaluation



## NJBully (Dec 3, 2016)

Looking to buy a bully from this breeder but I have no idea how to read a pedigree. I'm aware of the negative effects inbreeding can cause.. but not sure if this is a good or bad inbreed (if that makes sense).

Anyway here are the pedigrees

Sire- BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Dam- BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Thanks!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

"bully pits" "bully style pits" "blue nose pits"
These are all red flags to me. I would never buy a dog from someone who doesn't even know what they are breeding.
Those dogs are American Bullies, they are not "pits" "bully pits" or "bully style pits". This kennel also sounds like they breed for color. 
I would recommend hitting a few ABKC shows if you are looking for an American Bully, or ADBA show if you are looking for an American Pit Bull Terrier. (they're two very different breeds)


----------

